# Locust Water



## SirRawlins (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello Guys,

Whats the best way to provide water for locusts to drink? I know you can buy the little gel packs, but are there any nice easy home solutions? like a damp piece of sponge or something like that?

Cheers all,

Rob


----------



## shaolinmaster (Apr 28, 2008)

Rob,

I just use kitchen roll and wet that and put it in a bottle top or something of the like.

Just need to change it quite often.


----------



## SirRawlins (Mar 16, 2008)

Excelent, that sounds like a fair enough solution to me, I cant see that it would be a problem.

I'll give that a shot.

Cheers Mate,

Rob


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

If you provide juicy food, containing water they don't need another source! Helps keep the humidity down that way too!


----------



## katelikesfun (Sep 19, 2007)

I read this post earlier and I thought you had to keep them very dry. so I hadn't put any water in but they are eating fresh grash and other leafy things so they contain water. would you say this is ok??

K


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I dont provide water for my locusts, they get it all from juicy salad leaves


----------



## jrf23 (Mar 24, 2008)

katelikesfun said:


> I read this post earlier and I thought you had to keep them very dry. so I hadn't put any water in but they are eating fresh grash and other leafy things so they contain water. would you say this is ok??
> 
> K


Sounds fine. Just make sure they get plenty of juicy treats and you'll be sorted! Peppers are normally a good source of water!


----------



## The Roach Hut (Mar 29, 2008)

SirRawlins said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Whats the best way to provide water for locusts to drink? I know you can buy the little gel packs, but are there any nice easy home solutions? like a damp piece of sponge or something like that?
> 
> ...


Hi the cheapest and safest way would be to use a shallow dish of water with like a sponge cloth in it to stop them drownin. i have never lost a locust using this method..(to drowning anyway) and they get all the fluids they need through the sponge. and its cheaper than gels

Tony


----------

